
Managed Assembly - Hacker News / Twitter / Stack Overflow hybrid - abl
http://john-sheehan.com/blog/introducing-managedassemblycom/
======
johns
I built this. It's not really supposed to be a Twitter/Stack Overflow hybrid
but it does incorporate some of those things with more integration to come.
It's supposed to be Hacker News (as you can obviously tell) for .NET devs
since that community is very fragmented.

If anyone has any feedback, I'd love to hear it.

Also here are direct links: <http://managedassembly.com> and
<http://managedassembly.com/twitter> for the .NET Twitter stream I launched
Sunday.

~~~
halo
Gray-on-gray-on-gray with big bold fonts don't make for good readability.

~~~
johns
Very true. I'll work on it.

